# Ban fox hunting.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Borrowed picture. thought ya'll could use a laugh.










 Al


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

..... you double posted this... :lol: oops


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thats pretty classic!!!


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

awsome still like the groundhog though


----------



## eyesman_01 (Feb 2, 2009)

Doesn't look like any groundhog I ever shot. Prairie dog maybe?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

eyesman_01 said:


> Doesn't look like any groundhog I ever shot. Prairie dog maybe?


LOL, I was thinking the same thing before I read your comment ha ha!!!

I know what he meant. But none the less, absolutely not a groundhog lol :lol:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

that fox is gonna get a black eye with his face that close


----------



## undericeking (Dec 31, 2008)

alleyyooper said:


> Borrowed picture. thought ya'll could use a laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if I hear a sound like my old lady opening my checkbook from about 200 yards away I better not investigate and duck???


----------



## cd202 (Jan 14, 2009)

sorry guys my bad, thats what its listed under on google


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

he wont get many rabbits with the bolt open like that!!!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

DVXDUDE said:


> he wont get many rabbits with the bolt open like that!!!


Doesn't matter looks like he is doing a mighty fine job already :wink:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Is that an old Sako?If so,pretty fancy rig for a vixen.Don't see many shooting that kind of money.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

cd202 said:


> awsome still like the groundhog though


Pretty funny, but I'm not going to be scared until they start shooting back and we drive over an IED going to the prarie dog town.

Besides...its not even loaded! :eyeroll: What a poser!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Fox has extra thick eye brows so isn't as close to the scope as it looks.

I also never seen a wood chuck that looked remotely like that.

 Al


----------

